# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الثلاثاء  2 مارس 2021 م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*صحيفة الصدى

المريخ يغتال البحارة ويحلق في الصدارة بجدارة
سوداكال يخطط لإجبار " النابي " على الإستقالة ويصارحه بعد مباراة فيتا كلوب
خطاب صارم من شداد لسوداكال للإلتزام بخارطة الفيفا .. تعرف على الأسباب 
وكيل زوران : الهلال متصدر للممتاز ومتقدم أفريقياً فلماذا الإقالة

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*سوداكال يخطط لإجبار "النابي" على الإستقالة و"سبورتاق" يكشف التفاصيل


تفيد متابعات "سبورتاق" أن رئيس نادي المريخ "آدم سوداكال"  يخطط لإجبار المدير الفني للفريق "نصر الدين النابي" على الإستقالة هرباً من دفع الشرط الجزائي حال إتخاذ قرار بإقالته.

وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، فإن "سوداكال" عقد اجتماعاً مع "النابي" في اليوم التالي لمباراة "فيتا الكونغولي" وأخطره بأن النادي قرر الاستغناء عن خدماته وأنهم يرغبون في إنهاء العقد بالتراضي وهو الطلب الذي رفضه المدرب التونسي والذي أكَّد أنه قبل توليّ المسئولية في ظروف عصيبة يمر بها النادي وغيابات بالجملة في صفوف الفريق إلى جانب حالة بدنية منهارة وبالتالي لا يمكن تحميله مسئولية أخطاء متراكمة لم يكن سببا فيها وأشار إلى أنه كان صادقاً منذ اليوم الأول حول ظروف الفريق الصعبة فيما يتعلق بدوري أبطال أفريقيا مشيراً إلى أنه قد أوضح منذ البداية رؤيته المتمثلة في الظفر بالدوري الممتاز والعمل على مشروع كبير بتجهيز الفريق ليتحول إلى قوة ضاربة في الموسم المقبل ومؤكداً أن هذا الأمر يحتاج إلى عمل كبير ووقت غير متاح هذه الفترة في ظل ضغط المباريات ومحدودية الخيارات.


وتمسك "النابي" في الإجتماع بمنحه الشرط الجزائي حال كان قرار الإدارة النهائي هو إقالته وأشار إلى أنه سيعقد مؤتمراً صحفياً يكشف من خلاله الحقائق كاملة وأسباب أداء ونتائج الفريق قبل أن يترك الأمر للإدارة لاخطاره بالقرار النهائي.

وبحسب متابعات "سبورتاق"، فإن "النابي" تلقى اتصالاً مساء ذاك اليوم من عضو بمجلس إدارة المريخ أخطره خلاله بأن الإدارة قررت تجديد الثقة فيه واستمراره في منصبه.

وبحسب مصادر #سبورتاق، فإن "سوداكال" بدأ عقب ذاك الإجتماع في التحرك في اتجاه مختلف وهو إجبار المدرب على الإستقالة، حيث دخل في مفاوضات مع عدة مدربين واجتمع بمدرب وطني من أبناء المريخ عارضاً عليه العمل كمدرب عام لفترة مؤقتة وافتعال خلافات ومشاكل مع المدير الفني التونسي مؤكداً له أن الإدارة ستقف إلى جانبه في كل مشكلة يفتعلها مع المدرب وتمنحه صلاحيات أكبر حتى يجد "النابي" نفسه مجبراً على الإستقالة وهو الطلب الذي رفضه المدرب الوطني رفضاً قاطعاً مشيراً إلى أنه لا يمكن أن يلوث سيرته وسمعته بالتورط في مؤامرة كهذه.

وتفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن مخطط إجبار المدرب التونسي على الإستقالة تواصل حتى اليوم، حيث فوجئ "النابي" إبان استعداده لمغادرة الفندق الذي يقيم فيه في طريقه إلى عقد محاضرة مباراة "هلال بورتسودان"، بمنع الفندق له من المغادرة بدعوى وجود مبالغ متأخرة نظير إقامته لم يتم سدادها حيث اخطره المسئولين بالفندق أنهم تواصلوا مع النادي وجاءهم الرد بأن يقوم "النابي" بسداد فاتورة الفندق بطريقته، وأجرى المدرب اتصالات بإداريين في المريخ لحل الإشكال حتى يمكن من اللحاق بالمحاضرة دون أن يحدث جديد ليضطر المدرب لابتعاث مساعده المغربي "حمادي سقمير" لأداء المحاضرة ولم يتم السماح للمدرب التونسي بمغادرة الفندق إلاّ قبل ساعة واحدة فقط من زمن المباراة.

وتواصلت معاناة "النابي" بعد نهاية اللقاء، فبعد أن كان الإتفاق مع الإدارة يقضي بأن يتم توفير شقة له برفقة معاونه المغربي ليحلا بها اعتباراً من اليوم، إلاّ أن ذلك لم يحدث، ليضطر المدرب ومساعده المغربي للعودة إلى الفندق الذي رفض السماح لهما بالدخول مجدداً باعتبار أن الحجز السابق انتهى ليضطر النابي ومعاونه للبقاء أمام الفندق في إنتظار مستجدات تنهي معاناتهما.

الاخيرة
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*صحيفة الأحمر الوهاج

سوداكل يقود مخطط اجبار النابي على الإستقالة
إداري يستولي على حافز العبور للمجموعات من لاعب مريخي
الأحمر يعبر البحارة بثائية
نوح الجزولي في محطة ال 5 أهداف
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*كبد الحقيقة

 د. مزمل أبو القاسم 


المشكلة في شداد وليس سوداكال

الأول من مارس ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،



* نعيد ونكرر، مشكلة المريخ وأزمته الكبيرة ليست في محصورةً آدم سوداكال، ولا في علي أسد والكندو، ولا في مدير الكرة، ولا في الفوضى التي ضربت بأطنابها على النادي في ملف العضوية، بوجود لجنتين تعمل كل واحدةٍ منهما بمعزل عن الأخرى، وتتحصل رسوماً تتختلف عن الثانية!

* أزمة المريخ محصورة في رئيس اتحاد الكرة الذي يمارس أسوأ أنواع الدكتاتورية والفساد الإداري، بتغييبه لمجلسه، وتحديه للقرارات الصادرة من مؤسسته، وانفراده بالقرار في أكبر الاتحادات الرياضية بالسودان.

* قرر مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم عدم الاعتراف بقانونية الجمعية العمومية العبثية التي عقدها مجلس المريخ، وأمر بتكوين لجنة للإشراف على الجمعية الجديدة، برئاسة عضو المجلس حسين أبو قبة، فانتهك شداد القرار وداس عليه بحذائه، وسمح للمجلس بتنظيم جمعية ثانية، فاقت الأولى في الفوضى والعشوائية ومجافاة القانون، وانعقدت بتحدٍ سافر لمجلس إدارة الاتحاد!
* مع ذلك أرسل شداد أحد أعضاء اللجنة القانونية بقرارٍ منفردٍ منه للإشراف على تلك الجمعية الفوضوية، واعترف بمخرجاتها، وأمن على ما دار فيها.
* اجتمع المجلس وقرر تكوين لجنة أخرى للإشراف على ملف المريخ، بقيادة اللواء الدكتور عامر عبد الرحمن، النائب الأول لرئيس الاتحاد، وكلفها بإدارة ملف الأزمة الحمراء، ومع ذلك أقدم شداد على مخاطبة الفيفا منفرداً من وراء ظهر مجلسه، وشكا نائبه الأول واتهمه بالتأثير على الجمعية، ودمغه بمحاولة إرهاب الأمين العام الحديث عن كونه ضابطاً في الشرطة، كما شكا نائبه محمد جلال، واتهمه بالتواطؤ مع بعض الشخصيات المريخية والإعلامية.
* في ذلك الخطاب الفضيحة كذب شداد على الفيفا وتعمد تضليله بزعمه أنه جمعية المريخ العمومية انعقدت بإجراءات صحيحة، وأجازت نظاماً أساسياً متوافقاً مع النظام الأساسي للاتحاد العام.
* عجز مجلس إدارة الاتحاد عن شكم رئيسه المتمرد على سلطته، الرافض للانصياع لقراراته.

* صرح بذلك اللواء عامر الذي أكد أن أزمة المريخ محصورة في ما يفعله شداد، وتبعه البروف محمد جلال نائب رئيس الاتحاد، رئيس اللجنة القانونية وشئون الأعضاء، وسار على دربه الأستاذ محمد سليمان حلفا، الذي أعلن على الملأ أن شداد تسبب في تعقيد أزمة المريخ واستفحالها، وأن اللجنة القانونية كانت قادرة على حل الأزمة لو لم يتدخل شداد كي يفرض بقاء سوداكال في رئاسة النادي بلا وجه حق.

* لا يستند سوداكال إلى أي شرعية باستثناء قانون الغاب الذي فرضه دكتاتور الاتحاد العام، بعنجهيته المعهودة، وتسلطه القبيح.
* يكذب رئيس الاتحاد العام بلا خجل عندما يدعي أن الفيفا اعترف برئاسة سوداكال للمريخ، وأجاز 2019 الأساسي في رسالة رسمية!
* ذاك كذب صراح، وتضليل يتم بقوة عين غريبة، من إداري فاشل، لا يحترم منصبه ولا عمره الذي اقترب من التسعين!
* سنورد نص خطاب الفيفا بخصوص أزمة المريخ، ونسأل شداد: في أي فقرة منه ذكر الفيفا أن سوداكال هو الرئيس الشرعي للمريخ؟
* وفي أي سطرٍ أكد إجازته لنظام 2019؟
* ورد في خطاب الفيفا ما يلي: إلحاقاً إلى اللقاء المنعقد بتقنية الفيديو بين الفيفا والاتحاد السوداني ونادي المريخ بتاريخ 30 نوفمبر 2020، نود أن نقدم لكم نهجنا المقترح بغرض مساعدة الأطراف المعنية لإيجاد حلٍ سريعٍ وودي للمسألة الراهنة، في إطار تلك الروح، قمنا بتمحيص محتوى نسخة النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ للعام 2019، (أنظر المرفق متضمناً ملاحظاتنا)، الذي يمثل بؤرة الموضوع المثار، وبهذا الصدد ندعو نادي المريخ والاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أن يأخذا في الاعتبار تحليلنا والتنسيق في ما بينهما لإصدار وثيقة النظام الأساسي على ضوء ملاحظاتنا، بحد أقصى 4 يناير 2021، وبالتالي نود أن نقترح قيام نادي المريخ بإعداد خارطة طريق مفصلة تتضمن مراحل رئيسية مثل:

أ/ دعوة الجمعية العمومية لإجازة النظام الأساسي المُراجع بعد الموافقة القَبلية للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم عليه، على ضوء ملاحظات الفيفا، وكذلك تعيين لجنة انتخابات جديدة.
ب/ انتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد بناءً على النظام الأساسي الجديد للنادي، ونرى أن يتم إنجاز خطوات خارطة الطريق كافة ضمن إطار الربع الأول للعام 2021.
آملين أن يسهم إطار العمل المقترح هذا في الإسراع بحل الخلاف بين الأطراف المعنية لمصلحة كرة القدم السودانية، وعلى أية حال نرجو أن تتأكدوا أننا سنظل تحت تصرفكم لأي استفسارات أو مساعدة مطلوبة.
ونشكركم على الإحاطة بما تقدم، وتقديم هذا الخطاب إلى نادي المريخ.
مخلصكم فيرون موسينغو أومبا 
(الضابط الأول لشئون الاتحادات الأعضاء)

* طلب الاتحاد الدولي دعوة الجمعية العمومية للانعقاد (لإجازة) النظام الأساسي (الجديد) للنادي، على ضوء ملاحظات الفيفا.. وذلك يعني ببساطة أن نظام 2019 غير مجاز وأن الفيفا لم يعترف به أصلاً.

* طلب الفيفا انتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد بناءً جمعية عمومية تنعقد بموجب النظام الأساسي (الجديد)، وذلك يعني أنه لا يعترف أصلاً بالجمعية العمومية التي أجازت المسودة العبثية.
* في الخطاب أشار الفيفا إلى المريخ بعبارة (نادي المريخ)، ولم يذكر سوداكال، ولم يمنحه أي شرعية لتمثيل النادي، علماً أن المجلس الذي يقوده سوداكال انتهت ولايته منذ الرابع من شهر أكتوبر الماضي، ولم تعد له أي شرعية تمكنه من الاستمرار في إدارة النادي الكبير.
* مشكلة المريخ محصورة في ما يفعله شداد.. وعلى الراغبين في الحل أن يصوبوا سهام نقدهم إلى الدكتاتور الذي عقد أزمة المريخ، وأطال أمدها لإضعاف المريخ والسيطرة عليه!
* لا تهدروا وقتكم مع سوداكال، فهو لا يساوي أي شيء بمعزل عن السند الذي يوفره له الدكتاتور الفاسد.. المزدري للقانون والمجلس الذي يقوده.
آخر الحقائق
*  أزمة المريخ محصورة داخل مكتب رئيس اتحاد الفساد.
* رئيس فوضوي لا يحترم مجلسه، هل ننتظر منه أن يحترم رغبات جماهير المريخ.

* من يدعم الفوضى ويرعى تغييب القانون عليه أن لا ينتظر من الآخرين أن ينضبطوا ويحترموا القانون.

* الفوضى تقود إلى الفوضى.
* وتغييب القانون يشجع على الانفلات.
* شكا شداد لبعض مشجعي المريخ من أنه يتعرض مع زوجته إلى إساءات مستمرة من إعلام المريخ.
* لم نوجه له ولا لزوجته أي إساءات.
* نحن نكتب حقائق مجردة لا يستطيع شداد ولا غيره أن ينفيها مطلقاً.
* نتهمه بالفساد جهرة، وبالتعدي على أموال الاتحاد بلا أدنى تردد.

* نذكر أنه رعى الفساد والسرقة في اتحاد الكرة.

* مكن شداد زوجته السيدة ابتسام حب الرسول من الحصول على عشرين ألف دولار من أموال الاتحاد، واعترف بأنه وقع الشيك الخاص بالمبلغ الدولاري.
* كذلك أقرت زوجته عبر سالة مكتوبة نشرتها (الصدى) باستلام المبلغ الذي وصلها في دارها عبر المدير التنفيذي للاتحاد يعقوب محمد علي.
* سهل شداد لزوجته أن تستقل عربةً مملوكة لاتحاد الكرة أكثر من عشر سنوات.
* وظل يسدد منصرفات الوقود والصيانة للعربة المخصصة للمدام من أموال الاتحاد.
* فوق ذلك ظل شداد يسدد فاتورة هاتفه الشخصي من أموال الاتحاد.
* كما اشترى بطارية لسيارته الشخصية من أموال الاتحاد، وظل يزودها بالوقود على حساب الاتحاد.
* غطى الرئيس الفاسد على اختلاس مستشاره لعشرة آلاف دولار، سلمت له بغرض تحويلها إلى المدرب الكرواتي.

* ولمساعدة المستشار على رد المبلغ الملهوف حفزه شداد بأربعة عشر ألف دولار، ونفحه مبلغاً مماثلاً من الدعم المقدم من الفيفا للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.

* شداد يستقل عربة كورولا تم شراؤها من أموال الدعم المقدم من الفيفا للاتحاد السوداني.
* هذا غيض من فيض فساده المعلن.
* نتهمه بلا وجل، ونقذف اتهاماتنا له في وجهه بلا خوف ولا تردد.
* نتحداه أن يلجأ إلى القضاء إذا دمغناه بما ليس فيه.
* يدعي أنه لا يقاضي الصحافيين كي يفسر للناس سبب صمته على اتهاماتنا المتتالية له.
* الصحيح أنه لا يستطيع مقاضاتنا، لأن الفاسدين لا يقربون المحاكم!

* سنوالي فضح تجاوزاته، وسنكشف كل تفاصيل فساده المالي والإداري.

* آخر خبر: فليستهدف المريخ كما شاء.. لأننا سنستمر في محاربة الفساد، ولن نتوقف عن استهداف الفاسدين أبداً!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ يخطف فوزًا متأخرًا من هلال الساحل

  المريخ





الخرطوم: باج نيوز
واصل سيره المتزّن في الدوري السوداني الممتاز.
خطف المريخ فوزًا بغاية الأهمية من ضيفه هلال الساحل جعله في المركز الثاني.



وانتصر المريخ على نظيره هلال الساحل بهدفين مقابل هدف، الأثنين، في الأسبوع الثاني عشر من مسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.
وبكّر المريخ بالهدف الأوّل عن طريق اللاعب البوركيني بمبارا، ثم تعادل  هلال الساحل في الدقيقة الـ”80â€³، قبل أنّ يضيف البديل عبد الكريم عبد  الرحمن الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة الـ”85â€³.
ورفع المريخ رصيده إلى”25â€³ نقطة، فيما تجمّد هلال الساحل في”17â€³ نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعب فئة الشباب ينقذ المريخ من فخ هلال الساحل
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت 




المريخ

تخطى  المريخ عقبة هلال الساحل بالفوز عليه (2/1)، وذلك في مباراة جرت عصر الإثنين بستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء في مدينة أم درمان، في ختام مباريات  الأسبوع 12 لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.

أحرز  للمريخ البوركيني ويند أرنولد بانجا والمهاجم البديل عبد الكريم عبد الرحمن  في الدقيقتين 37 و85، وأحرز المريخ هدفا في مرماه من نيران صديقة عن طريق  قلب الدفاع إيدلي في الدقيقة 80.

 وبهذا الفوز رفع المريخ رصيده إلى  25 نقطة لاحقا بالهلال في الصدارة، ولكن الأخير يتفوق بفارق الأهداف،  وتجمد رصيد هلال الساحل عند 17 نقطة في الترتيب السابع.

فقد المريخ 6  من لاعبيه الأساسيين أمام هلال الساحل، وذلك للمرض والغياب عن التدريبات،  وهم القائد أمير كمال وأحمد آدم بيبو والسماني الصاوي وعبد الرحمن كُرُنقُو  وأحمد تِمبش وصلاح نمر.

وشهدت الدقيقة الثانية قيادة النيجيري توني  إيدجو لأول هجمة للمريخ من الجانب الأيسر بعد تخلصه من أكثر من مدافع وعكس  الكرة إلى داخل الست ياردات لكن دفاع هلال الساحل تدخل وحولها إلى ركلة  زاوية.

وسيطر بعدها المريخ على المباراة بتألق لاعب وسطه وجدي عوض وسيف تيري وتوني إيدجو وأرنولد ويند بانجا واللاعب الشاب الجزولي حسين.

وفي  الدقيقة 12 تلاعب سيف تيري بمدافعي هلال الساحل في الجانب الأيسر، وعكس  كرة من على خط المرمى إلى الخلف داخل الصندوق فسددها توني قوية زاحفة أمسك  بها الحارس حمزة على دفعتين.

وفي الدقيقة 14 أعاد تيري كرة للخلف  لتوني داخل الصندوق فمررها بدوره للجزولي في أقصى الناحية اليسري الذي سدد  كرة حزلونية قوية وعالية مرت خطيرة فوق العارضة.

ولم ينجح هلال  الساحل في تشكيل خطورة كبيرة على مرمى حارس المريخ أحمد عبد العظيم، رغم  تحركات المهاجمين مايكل أبوجي ومجاهد العقيد، وذلك للأداء اليقظ والقوي  لقلبي الدفاع حمزة داؤود والنيجيري إيدلي.

وفي الدقيقة 32 سدد سيف تيري كرة قوية حولها الحارس حمزة أحمد إلى ركلة زاوية.

وفي  الدقيقة 37 مرر توني برشاقة كرة في زاوية اندفاع أرنولد بانجا، الذي تقدم  بالكرة نحو المرمى وسدد كرة قوية زاحفة في قلب المرمى فشل الحارس حمزة أحمد  عباس في صدها.

ومع بداية الشوط الثاني أجرى اللمدير الفني للمريخ نصر الدين النابي، أول تبديل بخروج أرنولد بانجا ودخل الجامايكي دارين ماتوكس.

ودخل هلال الساحل في هذا الشوط أجواء المباراة وظهرت مجهودات وافرة لمجاهد العقيد ومايكل لكن دون خطورة على مرمى المريخ.

وفي الدقيقة 72 أجرى مدرب المريخ تبديلين بخروج سيف تيري وتوني ودخول بكري المدينة وصانع الألعاب عزام عادل.

وفي  الدقيقة 80 أحرز المريخ هدفا في مرماه من سوء تفاهم بين قلب الدفاع  النيجيري إيدلي والحارس أحمد عبد عبد العظيم الذي خرج من مرماه لاستلام  الكرة من إيدلي الذي لم يلمحه خارج المرمى فلعب الكرة في المرمى الخالي.

وفي  الدقيقة 85 أحرز لاعب فئة الشباب عبد الكريم عبد الرحمن هدفا وذلك بعد  دقيقة من دخوله بديلا للجزول، مستفيدا من كرة مررها له عزام خلف المدافعين  فتوغل وسدده الكرة زاحفة وقوية بقدمه اليسرى في المرمى.

ولكن طرد عبد الكريم بالبطاقة الحمراء، وذلك بعد نيله بطاقة صفراء ثانية بعد إحرازه الهدف، حيث خلع قميصه احتفالا بالهدف.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم يشكو الـمــريــخ ويطالب بـ"ظ¦ظ " ألف دولار

  تفيد متابعات "سبورتاق" أن الحارس الأوغندي الحاصل على الجنسية السودانية  "جمال سالم" سجل زيارة إلى إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني اليوم وتقدم بشكوى  رسمية ضد نادي المريخ مطالباً بمستحقات متأخرة على النادي.

 وبحسب ما تحصل عليه #سبورتاق، فإن حارس مرمى الهلال الحالي، أشار في شكواه  إلى أن مستحقاته المتأخرة طرف نادي المريخ تبلغ "ظ¦ظ  ألف دولار".

 وينتظر أن يقوم الأمين العام لاتحاد الكرة د."حسن ابوجبل" بتحويل الشكوى إلى لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين للنظر فيها.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النابي يكشف واقع المريخ المرير.. ويفك لغز قائد الفريق
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت 




نصر الدين النابي
عبر  التونسي نصر الدين النابي، المدير الفني للمريخ، عن سعادته بتحقيق الفوز  على هلال الساحل، في الجولة 12 للدوري السوداني الممتاز، اليوم الإثنين.

وكشف النابي واقعا مريرا عن الواقع الذي يعيشه مع المريخ.

وقال النابي عقب نهاية المباراة في حضور مراسل : "مباراتنا أمام هلال الساحل كانت صعبة جدا. الساحل محترم جدا، وقد أمسكنا بزمام الأمور في الشوط الأول".

وتابع:  "أظهرنا تحسنا قليلا في تمرير الكرة على الأرض، لكن مشكلتنا ظهرت في  الجانب البدني الذي لم يساعدنا على اللعب بوتيرة منتظمة على مدار مباراة  كاملة".

وأضاف النابي أن الشوط الثاني ظهر فيه هلال الساحل بشكل  أفضل بسبب تراجع الحالة البدنية للاعبي المريخ، مضيفا أن ظهور الإجهاد على  لاعبيه.

وقال النابي إن برنامجه لمباراة سيمبا سيشمل 4 تدريبات فقط لأن "الوقت أصبح محدودا جدا".

وكشف  النابي عن واقع مرير يعيشه فريقه قبل مباراة سيمبا، فقال:"أفقد خط وسطى  المدافع بالكامل، لأن لاعب المحور الأساسي ضياء الدين محجوب، سيغيب عن  اللقاء بسبب نيله الإنذار الثالث، وتواجهني مشاكل كبيرة جدا في ظل غيابات  لاعبين آخرين بسبب المرض".

وأضاف النابي:  "لا بد أن يتوحد الجميع بالمريخ خلف فريق الكرة، للحفاظ على الإسم الكبير  للنادي قاريا. يجب حشد كل شئ ممكن، لأن الظروف التي يعيشها الفريق وفقدان  اللاعبين، تعتبر ظروف غير طبيعية بالمرة".

لغز أمير كمال!

على  جانب آخر، كشف المدير الفني للمريخ عن تفاصيل حديث مطول دار بينه وقائد  الفريق، المدافع أمير كمال، المتغيب عن تدريبات الفريق منذ الأسبوع الماضي.

وقد دار الحديث -الذي تابعه - بين الجانبين بعد نهاية مباراة المريخ أمام هلال الساحل.

وقال النابي ل:  "تحدثت مع أمير كمال حول أسباب غيابه الأخيرة عن تدريبات الفريق، هل  لأسباب صحية أم لأسباب أخرى، حتى يتم التعامل مع الأسباب ليعود لنشاطه مع  الفريق، خاصة أننا نستعد لمباراة صعبة أمام سيمبا التنزاني".

وأضاف مدرب المريخ: "أمير أبلغني بأنه يعاني من التهابات في الحلق أبعدته عن تدريبات الفريق".

وحث المدرب نصر الدين النابي، الوحدة الطبية لنادي المريخ على بذل أقصى جهد ممكن لمعالجة اللاعبين المصابين قبل مباراة سيمبا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيف تيري ل: سنواجه سيمبا بوضع نفسي أفضل
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت 




سيف تيري
أبدى  سيف تيري مهاجم منتخب السودان، ونجم المريخ، ارتياحه للفوز الذي حققه  الفريق اليوم الإثنين على هلال الساحل (2/1) في ختام مباريات الأسبوع 12  لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.

وأضاف سيف في تصريح ل: "للفوز أهميته قبل مباراة الفريق بالجولة الثالثة بدوري أبطال إفريقيا ضد سيمبا التنزاني يوم الجمعة المقبل بأم درمان".

وتابع:  "الفوز على هلال الساحل اليوم مهد لنا الطريق لمواجهة سيمبا بوضع نفسي  ومعنوي أفضل، وأتمنى أن يكون هذا الفوز فاتحة خير لنا بتحقيق أول فوز لنا  بمرحلة مجموعات دوري الأبطال".

يذكر أن  فوز المريخ اليوم على هلال الساحل رفع رصيده إلى 25 نقطة مشاركا الهلال في  صدارة الترتيب، بينما يتذيل الفريق المجموعة الأولى بدوري أبطال إفريقيا  بدون رصيد بعد خسارته أمام مضيفه الأهلي المصري، وضيفه فيتا كلوب الكونغولي  في أم درمان.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						لاعب فيتا كلوب الكونغولي: أظهرنا شخصيتنا القويّة أمام المريخ السوداني 

  فيتا كلوب الكنغولي




الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يقول أوبيد” حققنا الفوز على المريخ السوداني خارج ملعبنا ولا يوجد ما يمنعنا من تكراره أمام الأهلي المصري”.
كشف لاعب فيتا كلوب الكونغولي، أوبيد مايامبا، عن أنّ فريقه أظهر شخصية قوية في الانتفاضة بعد الخسارة على ملعبه في المرحلة الأولى.



وقال مايامبا في تصريحاتٍ أوردها موقع في الجول، الأثنين، إنّه يحلم بالتسجيل أمام الأهلي المصري ومساعدة فريقه على الفوز.
وشدّد أوبيد مايامبا على أنّ فريقه يهدف إلى الخروج بنتيجةٍ إيجابية عندما يواجه الأهلي.
وأضاف” هدفنا العودة من القاهرة بنتيجة إيجابية أمام الأهلي خاصة بعدما  نجحنا في الفوز خارج ملعبنا على المريخ السوداني، فلماذا لا نحقق نتيجة  إيجابية مرة أخرى بعيدا عن أرضنا”.



وتابع “لذلك سنلعب ضد الأهلي بدون خوفٍ لأنّ حتى التعادل سيساعدنا على التأهل لدور الثمانية”.
وأكمل “في مباراة المريخ أظهرنا قوة شخصيتنا في الانتفاضة بعد الخسارة  على ملعبنا أمام سيمبا، وكانت مباراة مميزة بالنسبة لي لأنني سجلت هدفين  وأحلم بالتسجيل في شباك الأهلي ومساعدة فريقي للفوز”.
وأوضح نجم فيتا كلوب الكونغولي أنّ الأهلي فريقٌ جيّد للغاية، مشيرًا إلى أنّهم يملكون لاعبين أصحاب قدراتٍ عاليةٍ.
وأردف” في النهاية كرة القدم تعترف بالأكثر اجتهادًا في الملعب لذلك  علينا بذل كلّ الجهد والتركيز في المباراة والتي لن تكون سهلة على  الفريقين”.
والجمعة، يحلّ فيتا كلوب الكونغولي ضيفًا على الأهلي المصري ضمن  المرحلة الثالثة من دور المجموعات لدوري أبطال إفريقيا في استاد القاهرة.
ويحتلّ سيمبا التنزاني صدارة المجموعة الثانية بـ”6â€³ نقاط، فيتا كلوب  الكونغولي في المركز الثاني بـ”3â€³ نقاط، و الأهلي في المركز الثالث بـ”3â€³،  والمريخ السوداني بلا نقاطٍ.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لقطات من مباراتنا ضد هلال الساحل 



بعدسه كولا








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*                             الفطناسي يطل عبر "المسالمة" قبل موعد وصوله للخرطوم و يكشف عن رأيه في عرين المريخ                           








في  حوار قصير بعد  إعلان  مجلس إدارة النادي عن عودته للاشراف على عرين  الفريق الأول لكرة القدم، اجرت "المسالمة" حواراً قصيراً مع التونسي محمد  الفطناسي ليضع النقاط على الحروف للإجابة على بعض الأسئلة الشائكة كما  استفسرناه عن رأيه في أسباب ولوج مرمي المريخ لسبعة اهداف في اخر مواجهتين  على الصعيد الافريقي إليكم الحوار كاملاً.. 
مرحباً بك الكوتش محمدالفطناسي بموقعالمسالمة1908
- السلام عليكم الاخوة، متابع بصورة يومية لأخبار النادي طيلة هذه الفترة عبر أصدقائي في السودان و بعض المواقع خاصة موقعكم. 


في البدء حدثنا عن حقيقة عودتك للقلعة الحمراء مجدداً للإشراف على حراس مرمى فريق الكرة الأول بنادي المريخ.

-  إن شاء الله بداية الأسبوع أكون في الخرطوم و نجدد العهد مع حراس النادي و نجتهد و نقدم الإضافة.




ما هو سبب مغادرتك للقلعة الحمراء في الفترة القليلة الماضية؟  هل يعود الامر لـ اسباب مادية!

تحفظ الفطناسي على الإجابة على هذا السؤال. 

 عودتك الان للمريخ مرة اخرى هل تمت بعقد جديد ام تم حل بينك و بين نادي المريخ يقتضي عودتك مجدداً؟

- أعود إن شاء الله بنفس عقدي مع نادي النريخ و الممتد حتى نهاية  يونيو من هذا العام و وافقت على العودة بعد إستجابة إدارة النادي لسداد  الرواتب المتأخرة.


ما هي الإجراءات التي قام بها مجلس الإدارة بعد الاتفاق معك للعودة؟
- يجري الترتيب لعودتي للخرطوم سريعاً للحاق باستحقاقات النادي على الصعيد الافريقي و المحلي

 متى ستصل الخرطوم؟

- ان شاء الله سأكون في الخرطوم يوم الثلاثاء او الأربعاء كـ أقصى حد و ذلك بسبب ارتباطي بموعد إجراء فحص كورونا في تونس.

 بما انك اشرفت على تدريب حراس مرمى المريخ.. في رأيك ما هي الأسباب  التي ادت لاستقبال مرمى المريخ لـ عدد كبير من الاهداف خلال الفترة  الأخيرة، علماً بأن مرمى منجد النيل استقبل 7 اهداف في ظرف 10 على صعيد  البطولة الأفريقية. 
و برأيك هل لـ منجد النيل النصيب الأكبر من أسباب خسارة المريخ امام فيتا كلوب برباعية؟

- أنا من المدافعين بشراسة عن حراسي في أوقات الضعف. نعم هناك أخطاء  من الحارس في أخذ القرار لكن لا نحمله كل المسؤولية و إن شاء الله تكون  كبوة جواد ليس إلا و يرجع المردود بصورة جيدة و تتابعون النتائج إن شاء  الله. 

ما رأيك بحراس المرمى بالفريق الأول "منجد النيل و محمد المصطفى و أحمد عبد العظيم المنضم حديثاً للفريق"

- الحراس الموجودين بالنادي من خيرة الحراس . الإمكانيات الفنية  موجودة . و لكن مشكلة الحارس السوداني ينقصه التفكير السريع  و التحليل  السريع  للهجمات الذي يساعده في أخذ القرار الصحيح.


ما رأيك بمستوى و امكانيات فريق الكرة الأول بنادي المريخ؟ و هل  يستطيع تحقيق نتائج إيجابية خلال مباريته المتبقية بدور المجموعات و الحصول  على إحدى بطاقتي التأهل؟

- النتائج السلبية لا تحجب القيمة الفنية  لأغلب لاعبي فريق الكرة  الأول بنادي المريخ الذين بإمكانهم التدارك في قادم الجولات من دور  المجموعات و الحظوظ قائمة للترشح و تبدأ إن شاء الله من يوم الجمعة. 

في الختام ، رسالتك لجمهور نادي المريخ!
- المريخ نادي كبير و كفى ان بمحرد ذكر إسمه ترتعد افريقيا و اؤكد  لجماهير القلعة الحمراء بأننا سوف نجتهد بعون الله و نرتقي بمستوى الفريق،  الوقت الراهن نحتاج للدعم منكم لا للتشكيك.

 حراسنا هم رأس مالنا، ينتظرنا عمل كبير خاصة على المستوى النفسي  بالنسبة لـ اللاعبين فكونوا لنا خير جنود و سنكون بإذن الله خير صمام  للعرين.
بإذن سيعود الزعيم مرعباً كما عهدته افريقيا و سيكون ذلك بفضلكم من بعد الله تعالى، فـ بدعمكم لنا نستطيع فعل كل شيء.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*                             الزعيم يعبر البحارة بهدفي عبد الكريم و بانغا و يتقاسم الصدارة                         
  
















بهذا يكون المريخ قد حقق الفوز رقم 7 في مباريات الدوري هذا العام، و  حافظ على هيمنته في لقاءاته امام هلال بورتسودان ليرتفع المريخ بنقاطه لـ  25 نقطة حصدها من 11 مباراة في صدارة الترتيب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*                             بسبب عدم إكتمال رحلة التعافي من الإصابة، عودة الصيني و كردمان في خبر كان                           





                             بواسطة :                              المسالمة 

                             مشاركة الخبر :                              










تحصلت " المسالمة " على معلومات مؤكدة من مصادر مُقربة من  عماد الصيني و  مصعب كردمان عقب وصولهم للخرطوم من رحلة العلاج بالقاهرة و التي لم تكتمل  لاسباب يعرفها مجلس إدارة النادي وحده.

المعلومات اكدت ان اللاعبان لم يخضعا للتأهيل اللازم عقب انتهاء مرحلة  العلاج بالقاهرة، و مجلس الإدارة طلب عودتهم للخرطوم من دون اي توضيحات.

الجدير بالذكر ان الصيني و كردمان يتواجدان بالخرطوم منذ أكثر من أسبوع،  دون اي تحركات جدية لمجلس الادارة لترتيب امر تأهيلهم للعودة سريعاً و  اللحاق بفريق الكرة الأول المُجابه بتحديات جسام بالغة التعقيد على المستوى  الأفريقي و المحلي للحفاظ على اللقب للموسم الرابع توالياً.

و وفقاً للمعلومات التي تحصلت عليها  "المسالمة" فإن عماد الصيني سـ يتم  عرضه على طبيب خلال اليوم بالخرطوم لتحديد حوجته  لاخذ جرعات إضافية من  عدمها. 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						وكيل زوران مانولوفيتش يوضّح تفاصيل بشأن موقفه مع فريق الهلال السوداني 

  زوران




الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يقول محمد رزقي، إنّ لزوران رؤيته الخاصة، وهو ينظر إلى أن الموسم طويل وشاق، لذلك فإنه يحتاج إلى تجهيز كل اللاعبين.
كشف وكيل اللاعبين المغربي محمد رزقي، ووكيل مدرب الهلال السوداني  زوران مانولوفيتش، عن موقف المدرب الصربي مع الفريق، لتوضيح ما يتداول بشأن  صدور قرار بإقالة المدرب من تدريب الفريق.



وقال  محمد رزقي بحسب موقع العربي الجديد، الثلاثاء، إنّ إدارة نادي الهلال  السوداني لم تتحدّث معهم في ما يخص إنهاء التعاقد أو إبلاغهم بقرار  الإقالة.
وأشار إلى أنّه يستغرب الحديث عن هذا الأمر في هذا التوقيت، في ظلّ  تصدر الفريق منافسة الدوري السوداني، بالإضافة إلى أنّه ما زال ينافس على  إحدى بطاقتي التأهل في مجموعة الموت، على حد وصفه.
وأضاف رزقي”الأهداف المتّفق عليها بين إدارة الهلال وزوران محترمة،  الفريق في المركز الأول في الدوري السوداني، وفي دور المجموعات من دوري  أبطال أفريقيا يوجد في مجموعة  الموت، وذلك بعد خسارة ضد فريق ماميلودي في  عقر داره، حتى إنّ الهلال كان قريبًا من التعادل، وما زالت هنالك 4 مباريات  متبقية”.



وأضاف  في حديثه “من الاعتيادي أن يتم تدوير اللاعبين والفريق يخوض ثلاث مباريات  في ظرف أسبوع واحد، كما أن الفريق بحاجة إلى الاستفادة من لاعبيه المحترفين  في دوري أبطال أفريقيا، من جانبنا نحترم قرارات الإدارة ونتمنى دائماً  وأبداً الأفضل للهلال، أحد عمالقة القارة الأفريقية”.
وواصل حديثه قائلاً “لزوران رؤيته الخاصة، وهو ينظر إلى أن الموسم طويل  وشاق، لذلك فإنه يحتاج إلى تجهيز كل اللاعبين، على أن تكون فرصة المشاركة  لأكثرهم جاهزية”.
وأردف”الأهم هو النتيجة وليس من يلعب، إذ إن زوران دائماً ما يعمد إلى  تجهيز كامل المجموعة، أملاً منه في بناء فريق قوي متكامل ما بين الاحتياط  والأساسيين، والدليل أن نزار حامد يقدم مستوى طيباً وسجل 5 أهداف، بينما  عندما تتاح الفرصة للاعب الزيمبابوي لاست جيسي أيضاً يقدم هو الآخر مستوى  كبيراً، وهذا هو المبتغى، أن يكون جميع اللاعبين جاهزين لمصلحة الهلال”.
والأثنين، أعلن الهلال السوداني عن وصول المدرب المصري حمادة صدقي توطئة لتوليّ المهمة الفنية للفريق.
ويحلّ الهلال السوداني، الجمعة، المقبل ضيفًا على شباب بلوزداد الجزائري، ضمن المرحلة الثالثة من دور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						حمادة صدقي يصل الخرطوم لتدريب الهلال

   





الخرطوم: باج نيوز
وصل المدرب المصري حمادة صدقي إلى الخرطوم مساء اليوم “الإثنين” تمهيداً لتولى تدريب الهلال السوداني في المرحلة القادمة.
وسيعقد مجلس  إدارة نادي الهلال بقيادة السوباط إجتماعاً مع صدقي صباح الغد لوضع اللمسات الأخيرة للاتفاق وتوقيع العقد.



وسبق وأن درب المصري الهلال في العام 2019 وقضي فترة قصيرة قبل أن يهرب إلى القاهرة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال السوداني يبلغ زوران بقرار إقالته
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




زوران 
أبلغ  الهلال السوداني، مساء اليوم الإثنين، المدرب زوران مانولوفيتش، بقرار  إقالته رسميا، وذلك بعد الحصة التدريبية التي أشرف عليها الصربي، بملعب  الجوهرة الزرقاء بحضور جميع اللاعبين.

والمثير في خطوة الهلال، اليوم، أنها جاءت بعد 24 ساعة من قرار لجنة تطبيع نادي الهلال بإقالة المدرب، أمس الأحد.

وقال المهندس نزار عوض مالك نائب المدير الرياضي بالهلال وعضو لجنة تطبيع النادي في تصريح خص به :  "كلفت من قبل لجنة التطبيع بالالتقاء بالمدرب زوران وإبلاغه بقرار إنهاء  العلاقة التعاقدية بينه وبين النادي، وقدمت له عميق شكرنا على المجهودات  التي قام بها خلال فترة عمله".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الحاج ابوسوط:لا عنصرية ولا جهوية في المريخ
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ استنكر رئيس  رابطة المريخ البيان الصادر والذي يدعم سوداكال من رابطة ابناء دار فور  وقال في تصريحات لموقع كفرووتر :حزنت وانا اطالع في وسائل التواصل  الاجتماعي بيان منسوب لابناء دار يدعمون فيه سوداكال ويؤكدون بان سوداكال  خط احمر واضاف : اشك في ان يصدر بيانا من اهلنا في دار فور بهذا الخواء لان  دار فور التي ارسلت الكسوة للكعبة المشرفة لا يمكن ان يقع ابناءها الخلصاء  الشرفاء الرجال الصناديد في مثل هذه الاخطاء البسيطة فالرجال الذين  اشتهروا بالسماحة والدين والاخلاق السمحاء لا يمكن ان يختصروا المسافة  والمريخ في شخص واحد على الاطلاق ونضم صوتنا الى الجميع ونؤكد انه لا جهوية  في المريخ ولا عنصرية فالمريخ يضم على مستوى السياسة حزب الامة والمؤتمر  الوطني والمؤتمر الشعبي والمؤتمر السوداني والاتحاد الديمقراطي ويكفي ان  هناك الاخ عبد الواحد محمد نور من القيادات السياسية هو الآخر اعلن حبه  للمريخ وانتماءه له فلا يمكن ان نصدق بيان صادر في مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي  والذي ربما يكون مفبرك الغرض منه ضرب استقرار المريخ والوسط الرياضي وناشد  الحاج ابوسوط ابناء المريخ عدم الالتفات لمثل هذه الاشياء الصغيرة والمريخ  على مستوى القبائل تشجعه كل قبائل السودان نوبة وزغاوة ومساليت وشوايقة  وجعليين وبجا وبني عامر وكل قبائل السودان بلا استثناء ونحن خلفنا مع الاخ  ادم سوداكال لم يكن خلاف شخصي بل كان في كيفية ادارة المريخ فسوداكال  دعمناه ولكننا وجدناه قد فشل ويكفي ان المسيرة دعمها ابناء دار فور وخرجوا  فيها وهناك ابنا من نيالا وغرب السودان يقفون ضد سوداكال كان يدعمونه قبل  ان يتحول حلم المريخ لكابوس ويتعرض للخسارة برباعية في قلب العاصمة الخرطوم  ونقولها ان سوداكال فشل وعليه ان يترجل فالجماهير اسقطته من حساباتها  والان تدعم اسد ورفاقه من اجل تصحيح المسيرة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ادلي حرز هدفا عكسيا فس شباك المريخ
 الغربال الصغير ينقذ المريخ من فك الساحل ويخرج مطرودا 

 رصد ومتابعة/ موسى مصطفى / حقق المريخ فوزا مهما على هلال الساحل بهدفين مقابل هدف في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين عصر اليوم على ملعب الجوهرة الزرقاء
جاء الشوط الاول سريعا من جانب الفريقين وحصل فيه المريخ على اول ركلة  زاوية في الدقيقة الاولي عبر اللاعب توني اودجو لم يحسن المريخ الاستفادة  منها ويرد عبد الله عبد الكريم بهجمة حولها اللاعب ادولي الى وسط الملعب  محاولا الوصول الى شباك المريخ ,, وتمر الدقائق الاولي ويؤمن هلال الساحل  مرماه من لدغات المريخ من عمق الملعب والاطراف والحارس حمزة احمد يتلقي  تسديدتين من توني وسيف تيري دون ان تشكل اي خطورة بعد ان كان في الموعد  تماما.
بالمقابل وفي الدقيقة 13 منع احمد عبد العظيم هلال الساحل من تشكيل خطورة  وهو يتسلم عكسية اللاعب مجاهد العقيد من كرة على الجهة اليسري خلف اللاعب  بانغا المتقدم الى الجوانب الهجومية تمر بسلام وهو يعيدها الى وسط الملعب  بعد ان انحصر اللعب على وسط الملعب دون تشكيل خطورة تذكر برغم سرعة اللعب .
تسديدة خاطفة
في الدقيقة 17 اطلق نجم الرواق الايسر بالمريخ عبد المنعم طبجة تسديدة  خاطفة تمر الى جوار القائم الايمن لفريق هلال الساحل اخطر فرص الشوط الاول  كادت ان تغالط الحارس حمزة احمد .
صحوة مجددا
نشطت العاب المريخ بعد مرور 25 دقيقة وقاد له اللاعب بانغا طلعة هجومية  مجددا من الجهة اليمني حولها الدفاع الى رمية تماس بعد ان تخطت الجميع تجد  اللاعب ابوبكر يرسلها الى وسط الملعب ويتعرض للاصابة ويتم علاجه.
الدقيقة 33 واول تهديد حقيقي في المباراة
شهدت الدقيقة 33 اول تهديد حقيقي تجاه المرمي من كرة صوبها المهاجم المريخي  سيف الدين مالك حولها الحارس حمزة بقبضة يديه الى داخل الملعب ليمنع فريقه  من هدف محقق 
الهدف الاول للمريخ
بعد مرور اربعة دقائق من تهديد المريخ لمرمي الساحلي انطلق اللاعب توني  بهجمة من الرواق الايسر وقاد هجمة تبادلها مع سيف تيري يهرب ويمرر الكرة  للاعب بانغا يحولها الى داخل الشباك هدفا للمريخ في الدقيقة 37 من الحصة  الاولي في ظل تراجع لابناء نادر الذين نصبوا ترسانة دفاعية صارمة استطاع  ابناء  النابي من كسر الصمود والوصول لشباك حمزة احمد.
توتر وبطاقة صفراء لمدرب الهلال
كان للهدف الاول للمريخ اثرا نفسيا على مدرب الهلال نادر والذي قام بضرب  الكرة بقدمه بعيدا بعد ان انزعج من هدف الذي وجاء بعد صمود للهلال لسبعة  وثلاثين دقيقة ليمنحه الحكم بطاقة صفراء على تعامله مع الكرة.
اصابة توني
تعرض لاعب المريخ النشط توني ادجو لاصابة في حدود الدقيقة 42 ويتم علاجه  ويعود للمشاركة مع زملائه اللاعبين  ويقود اللاعب وجدي هندسة هجمة متبادلة  مع سيف تيري يمررها الى الجزولي نوح يسدد في المرمي لكنها لم تكن بالدقة  المطلوبة.
نهاية ايجابية واصابة تيري
انتهي الشوط الاول بهدف دون مقابل للمريخ وشهد دقيقته الاخيرة اصابة اللاعب  سيف تيري لاصابة في التحام مع لاعب الهلال ابوبكر وتم علاجه ليعود  للمشاركة مع زملائه اللاعبين 
اما الشوط الثاني فقد جاء سريعا من جانب المريخ واعتمد فيه الهلال على  الهجمات المرتدة لمنع المريخ من الوصول الى شباك وكاد اللاعب متكوس البديل  ان يصل الى شباك الهلال سريعا عبر تسديدة من كرة عكسية من اللاعب الجزولي  نوح تمر الى ضربة مرمي في الدقيقة السابعة من الحصة الثانية
عودة ولكن
عاد الهلال الى اجواء المباراة وقاد له العقيد هجمة حولها دفاع المريخ  لركلة زاوية لم يستفد منها لتتحول الى المريخ ويحصل هو الآخر على ركلة  زاوية نفذها الجزولي نوح تمر الى وسط الملعب من اللاعب حمزة حارس مرمي  الهلال بتحويلها بقبضة اليد تجد العقيد لكنه فقدها بسبب التباطؤ.
صحوة مريخية 
نشطت العاب المريخ مجددا وبعد مرور 24 دقيقة من الشوط الثاني عبر اللاعب توني ويحصل على ركلة زاوية نفذها توني تمر الى خارج الملعب
دخول المدينة وعزام
لجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلين بخروج  توني وتيري وحل في مكانهما عزام وبكري المدينة لتحسين وضعية الهجوم والوسط 
ادلي يحرز هدف في شباكه
احرز اللاعب ادلي هدف التعادل في شباك فريقه المريخ من كرة اعادها لاحمد عبد العظيم في الدقيقة 37 من الشوط الثاني 
اول لمسة وهدف ثاني للمريخ من الغربال
احرز اللاعب البديل عبد الكريم عبد الرحمن الشهير بالغربال الصغير هدف  المريخ الثاني من اول لمسة له من عكسية اللاعب دارين متوكس لمنح المريخ  الافضلية
انهيار هلالي
انهار الهلال عقب الهدف الثاني وكاد ان يقبل اكثر من هدف لولا سوء الطالع الذي لازم اللاعبين
طرد عبد الكريم
طرد الحكم اللاعب عبد الكريم لاعب المريخ بسبب حصوله على بطاقتين الاولي بسبب خلع الفانيلة للاحتفال بالهدف و الثانية بسبب الاحتجاج
هدف مهدر 
اهدر هلال الساحل هدف محقق للاعب ابوبكر في مواجهة احمد عبد العظيم وفسخ هدف محقق تجد متوكس يهرب بكرة تحولت الى ركلة زاوية 
نشطت العاب الهلال الساحل في الدقائق الاخيرة قابلها  المريخ بصرامة في  الدفاع وصحوة لحارسه احمد عبد العظيم  لينتهي اللقاء بفوز المريخ على هلال  الساحل بهدفين مقابل هدف ويرتفع المريخ بنقاطه الى 25 نقطة في المركز الاول  ويتجمد الهلال في 17 نقطة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اللجنة المنظمة ترفض تأجيل هلال وهلال الفاشر


 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ رفضت لجنة  المسابقات طلب الهلال بتاجيل مباراتة امام هلال الفاشر وقررت اقامة  المباراة موعدها عصر اليوم في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وكان الهلال قد دفع  بطلب لتأجيل المباراة نسبه لسفره الى الجزائر وكان الهلال قد تعادل في  مباراته الاخيرة امام الوادي نيالا بهدف لكل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توتي تتحدى "شيكان" و"الأسود" تترصد الفرسان

  تُفتَتَح مباريات الأسبوع الرابع عشر من الدوري الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين بمباراتين مساء اليوم الثلاثاء.

 الجولة الأولى تجمع بين "الأهلي الخرطوم" و"الهلال كادوقلي" على أرضية  ملعب "إستاد الخرطوم" عند الساعة (3:45) مساءً، ويملك "الفرسان" في رصيدهم  "14" نقطة ويطمح الفريق نحو الفوز وتجاوز تعادله أمام "المريخ الفاشر"  سلبياً في الأسبوع السابق.

 في المقابل يدخل  "أسود الجبال" الجولة برصيد "9" نقاط ويطمح إلى تجاوز  خسارته أمام "الشرطة القضارف" بثلاث أهداف في الجولة الماضية ويبحث الفريق  عن الفوز للخروج من مؤخرة ترتيب الدوري.

 وفي الجولة الثانية يلتقي "نادي توتي" و"الهلال الأُبيِّض"، على ملعب  "نادي الأسرة" بالخرطوم عند الساعة (3:45) من مساء اليوم، ويملك "توتي  الخرطوم" في رصيده "14" نقطة وكان الفريق قد حقق نصره الأول تحت قيادة  "ابراهومة" خلال الجولة الماضية أمام "الأمل عطبرة" بهدفٍ دون رد.

 في المقابل يطمح "هلال التبلدي" إلى تجاوز نتائجه السيئة في المنافسة وكان  الفريق قد تعادل سلبياً أمام "البحَّارة" بعد ست مباريات إنتهت بخسارته  النقاط خلال الأسابيع الماضية ويملك "هلال شيكان" في رصيده "16" نقطة.
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*على مدار 72 ساعة فقط  الأشقاء ينحتون إسمهم بتاريخ الممتاز


 ايمن عبدالرحمن يسجل هدف رفقة #حي_الوادي أمام #الهلال يوم السبت الفائت...

 محمد عبدالرحمن يسجل رفقة #الهلال أمام #حي_الوادي يوم السبت الفائت...
 عبدالكريم عبدالرحمن يسجل رفقة #المريخ أمام #هلال_الساحل اليوم...


يا للجمال يا للدلال ...

جنون دورينا الممتاز 







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• فينيسيوس ينقذ ريال مدريد من السقوط أمام ريال سوسيداد في الدوري الاسباني
• بنفيكا يهزم ريو آفي بهدفين دون مقابل في الدوري البرتغالي
• الشباب يحافظ على الصدارة بثنائية مثيرة في شباك ضمك في الدوري السعودي
• الشرطة الإسبانية تعتقل جوسيب بارتوميو رئيس نادي برشلونة السابق
• السيتي في مهمة يسيرة أمام وولفرهامبتون.. وقمة نارية بين ليفربول وتشيلسي
• وفاق سطيف يحصل على موافقة السلطات الغانية على احتضان لمباراته امام أورلاندو
• رئيس اتحاد الكرة الألماني يناشد ميركل النظر لمستقبل اللاعبين الهواة
• الجنوب إفريقي موتسيبي يقترب من رئاسة الاتحاد الافريقي (كاف)
• يوفنتوس يعلن إصابة أحد أفراد الطاقم في الفريق الأول بفيروس كورونا
• إبراهيموفيتش يقلق ميلان قبل مواجهة أودينيزي بسبب مشكلة عضلية
• تأجيل مباراة ريجينسبورج وبريمن في كأس ألمانيا بسبب وجود حالات كورونا
• شباب تونس يسقط برباعية أمام أوغندا ويفشل في بلوغ نهائي أفريقيا
• ألمانيا تنسحب من سباق استضافة الألعاب الأولمبية الصيفية عام 2032
• كشري مدربًا للإنتاج الحربي المصري بعد رحيل المدرب حمادة صدقي
• الصالح يقود العربي لانتزاع صدارة الدوري الكويتي بفوزه على النصر
• ريفر بليت يخطف انتصارا صعبا.. وبوكا جونيورز يكتفي بالتعادل
• سانتوس لاجونا يكرم ضيافة خواريز بثلاثية في الدوري المكسيكي
• جوميز: الهلال السعودي مثل باريس.. والدوري السعودي يشبه التركي
• بيولي: العودة للتشامبيونزليج هدف ميلان الأساسي
• جوارديولا: أجويرو موهبة استثنائية .. بايرن ميونيخ وليفربول هما الأفضل
• لابورتا: اعتقال بارتوميو نبأ صادم .. مبابي: نريد الفوز ب7 أهداف في كل مباراة 
• بيرلو: ما زلت مؤمنا بقدرتنا على خطف الكالتشيو
• مدير فيتا كلوب: سنواجه الأهلي بالعقل.. وهدفنا تتويج دوري ابطال افريقيا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12


* الهــلال (-- : --) هلال ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ 15:45  الملاعب HD  الهلال


* الاهلي الخرطوم (-- : --) هلال كادوقلي 15:45  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


* توتي الخرطوم (-- : --) هلال الأبيض 15:45  الملاعب HD  الأسرة


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26


* مانشستر سيتي (-- : --) وولفرهامبتون 22:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (3-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 


* لاتسيو (-- : --) تورينو 19:30  beIN 4  الذهاب (4-3)


* يوفنتوس (-- : --) سبيزيا 21:45  beIN 4  الذهاب (4-1)





..................................................  .....

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12


* هلال الساحل (1 : 2) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_السوداني : الهلال (25) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (25) الخرطوم (22) الامل (21) الأهلي مروي (20)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26


* إيفرتون (1 : 0) ساوثهامتون
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الإنجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (62) مانشستر يونايتد (50) ليستر سيتي (49) وست هام (45) تشيلسي (44)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* ريال مدريد (1 : 1) ريال سوسييداد
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الاسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (58) برشلونة (53) ريال مدريد (53) إشبيلية (48) سوسييداد (41)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* ضمك (1 : 2) الشباب
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_السعودي : الشباب (44) الهلال (39) الاتحاد (35) الاهلي (35) التعاون (31)

..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(كاس) تُلزم الاتحاد السوداني بسداد حقوق المريخ.. والمحامي التركي يشكوه إلى الفيفا


الخرطوم _ (اليوم التالي)
وجهت  محكمة التحكيم الرياضي الدولية (كاس) الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بتنفيذ  الحكم الصادر منها لصالح نادي المريخ، وألزمته في خطاب بتاريخ 5 فبراير  الماضي بسداد مبلغ (37824) ألف فرنك سويسري للمريخ، علاوةً على ألفي فرنك  أخرى لتغطية أتعاب المحاماة المنصرفات القانونية التي تكبدها النادي في  القضية، بالإضافة إلى مبلغ (8760) فرنك سويسري تدفع للمحكمة لتغطية بقية  أتعاب التقاضي، وأمرت (كاس) الاتحاد السوداني بتوريد المبلغ الخاص بها في  حسابها البنكي خلال مهلة تمتد شهراً واحداً من تاريخ استلامه لخطابها.
على  صعيدٍ متصل أقدم التركي طلعت إمري كوشاك، محامي المريخ في القضية على  مخاطبة لجنة الانضباط في الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم مخطراً إياها بعدم  تنفيذ الاتحاد السوداني للجزئية المتعلقة بالحقوق المالية له ولنادي المريخ  في القرار الذي صدر في العشرين من شهر فبراير من العام المنصرم، وطلب  إلزامه بالتنفيذ أو معاقبته على الرفض.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶غياب حارس نادي سيمبا التنزاني "ايشي مانولا " عن مواجهة #المريخ بسبب تعرضه للاصابة بالأمس في المباراه التي جمعت سيمبا و "JKT" في الدوري التنزاني...





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرئيس الشرفي للمريخ أحمد طه التازي سيزور السودان في 15 من الشهر الحالي وبصحبته عدد من الأجانب - وحسب الموقع فان التازي أعلن عن مفاجاءات سيتم الاعلان عنها بعد وصوله السودان ...











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبو ناصر.. يضع "التطبيع" في ورطة ويهدد صفقة حمادة

  تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن "لجنة تطبيع" الهلال أمنت على قيادة المدرب  العام "كمال الشغيل" الذي تم التعاقد معه مؤخراً وظهر للمرة الأولى في  تدريبات الفريق أمس، لمباراة الفريق اليوم أمام "هلال الفاشر" بجانب محلل  الاداء "محمد أحمد بشير - بشه" وذلك بعد إنهاء عقد المدير الفني الصربي  "زوران مانولوفيتش" أمس.

 وبحسب المصادر، فإن ملف التدريب بالهلال فجر الأوضاع داخل "لجنة التطبيع"  في ظل الإنقسام الذي انفرد به #سبورتاق أمس حول خطوة التعاقد مع المدرب  المصري "حمادة صدقي" الذي لا يحظى بإجماع داخل اللجنة على خلفية الطريقة  التي هرب بها من النادي العام الماضي ونتائجه غير الجيدة مع الإنتاج الحربي  في الدوري المصري.

 وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، فإن الأوضاع بلجنة التطبيع تأزمت أكثر بعد أن عرض  الرئيس الشرفي لنادي الهلال تركي آل الشيخ "أبو ناصر" مدير فني بطاقمه  المعاون كاملاً خلافا للمصري "حمادة صدقي" وهو ما وضع اللجنة في حرج كبير  بعد أن كان مندوب الهلال ونائب الأمين العام للجنة التطبيع غادر للقاهرة في  وقت سابق وأكمل الإتفاق مع "حمادة صدقي" الذي ترك على ضوء اتفاقه مع  الهلال تدريب "الإنتاج الحربي".

 وتبدو الأمور غامضة حتى اللحظة بشأن هوية المدير الفني الذي سيقود  "الهلال" في المرحلة المقبلة خلفا للصربي "زوران" في ظل الإنقسام حول خطوة  التعاقد مع "صدقي" أو استبعاده والقبول بالطاقم الفني المرشح من "أبو ناصر"  في ظل ضغوط إعلامية وجماهيرية رافضة لخطوة عودة المدرب المصري إلى جانب  ضغط الوقت مع تبقي "ظ§ظ¢" ساعة -فقط- على مواجهة "شباب بلوزداد" لحساب الجولة  الثالثة من دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا وهي مباراة مفصلية في  حسابات التأهل بالنسبة للفريقين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بحضور "حمادة" : الـهـــلال للإنفراد بالصدارة أمام الخيَّالة

  تتواصل مباريات الأسبوع الرابع عشر من الدوري الممتاز في نسخته السادسة  والعشرين عصر ومساء اليوم الثلاثاء، حيث يتشارك المريخ والهلال ترتيب  المنافسة بـ"25" نقطة لكل فريق ويطمح الأزرق للإنفراد بالصدارة عند مواجهته  "الهلال الفاشر" في الساعة (3:45) عصراً على أرضية ملعبه بأمدرمان.

 ويدخل الهلال الجولة تحت إشراف مدربه  العام الجديد "كمال الشغيل" بعد  إعفاء الصربي "زوران" الذي ودَّع اللاعبين خلال التدريب الختامي لهذه  الجولة، ويطمح "الشغيل" إلى قيادة الفريق للفوز بنتيجة الجولة بعد التعثر  في الأسبوع السابق أمام "حي الوادي نيالا" بهدف لمثله، ويبحث الأزرق عن  الحصول على النقاط الثلاث مع التحضير للجولة المهمة أمام "بلوزداد  الجزائري" يوم الجمعة المقبل لحساب مباريات المجموعة الثانية من أبطال  إفريقيا.

 وستكون مواجهة اليوم تحت أنظار المدرب الجديد المصري "حمادة صدقي" بعد  وصوله إلى البلاد عشيّة الأمس قادماً من القاهرة، وستكون الفرصة متاحة له  للتعرف على شكل فريقه وترتيب أفكاره سريعاً قبل تولي المهمة بداية من  الجولة القادمة بالجزائر، وسيتحتم على اللاعبين تقديم اداء مميز يقنع  المدرب الجديد.

 في المقابل يسعى "هلال الفاشر" لتحقيق المفاجأة وخطف النقاط الثلاث وتحقيق  فوزه الثاني توالياً بعد تفوقه على "الأهلي الخرطوم" بهدفين مقابل هدف في  مباراته السابقة بالدوري، وقد رتب الفريق نفسه جيداً لهذه المباراة وخضع  اللاعبين لفترة جيدة من الراحة حيث لعب آخر مبارياته في الدوري بتأريخ "20"  فبراير،  ويملك "الخيَّالة" في رصيدهم "15" نقطة من "12" مباراة".
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إكسترا سبورت تتعرّف على حكم مباراة المريخ وسيمبا التنزاني في الجولة الثالثة - (طاقم تحكيم من سيشل) ...




جيميس فريدرك مساعد أول 


 ستيـف ماري مســـاعد ثاني   


 أيجبرت هافيلوت حكم رابع   


دافيد موانقي مراقب المباراة من كينيا 


 مايكل ايميرو منسق عام من إثيوبيا 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مأمون أبوشيبة

القرارات البليدة المتخلفة

* من أكبر عيوبنا في رياضة كرة القدم بالسودان طريقة التعامل مع المدربين الأجانب والتي تكشف عن جهل مريع في العقليات الإدارية بالأندية السودانية.
* المدرب الأجنبي أو المدرب الخواجة في مفهوم الإداريين الجهلاء بالسودان ينبغي أن يكون ساحراً يقود فريق الكرة من أول يوم لوصوله ليحقق الانتصارات ويجلب البطولات..
* إذا لم يحقق المدرب الأجنبي الانتصارات في أول يوم لوصوله فهو فاشل ينبغي فسخ عقده على الفور..
* أجعص وأكبر المدربين في أوروبا إذا تعاقدنا مع أحدهم وأتى للسودان وهو لا يعرف أي شيء عن الفريق ولاعبيه وخصومه فلن يحقق أي فوز وحتى إذا حقق الفوز فلن يكون ذلك بشطارة المدرب ولكن بجهد واجتهاد اللاعبين وربما بعامل الحظ أو يكون الخصم يعاني من ظروف ومشاكل فنية..
* أي مدرب أجنبي يأتي للسودان أول مرة ولا يعرف أي شيء عن اللاعبين ولا حتى اسماءهم ولا يعرف شيئاً عن خصومه ينبغي أن يجلس متفرجاً في المباريات ويترك أمر اختيار التشكيلة لمساعده الوطني وكذلك التغييرات داخل الملعب ويكتفي فقط بتقديم الاستشارة..
* فترة التفرج على الفريق قد تطول أو تقصر فالمدرب الذي سبق له العمل بالسودان ويعرف كل شيء عن أجواء الكرة السودانية ونمط اللاعب السوداني وله خبرة طويلة في التنافس الأفريقي.. فهذا قد تقصر فترة تفرجه.. والعكس بالنسبة للمدرب الذي لا يعرف أي شيء عن الكرة السودانية ولا عن فريقه ولا خبرة له في التنافس الأفريقي..
* المدرب الوطني يمكن أن يتفوق على المدرب الأجنبي بمعرفته التامة للفريق ولاعبيه وخصومه ويملك خلفية طويلة عن لاعبي فريقه والخانات التي يلعبونها ونفسياتهم.. الخ.
* المدرب الأجنبي يتميز على المدرب الوطني بالانضباط ومتابعة أحدث طرق اللعب ورسم التكتيكات.. وتوظيف اللاعبين داخل الملعب حسب امكانياتهم التكنيكية.. ولكن هذا لا يكفي إذا كان المدرب الأجنبي جاهلاً تماماً بفريقه ومنافسيه..  
* لن يحقق أي مدرب أجنبي النجاح مهما كانت كفاءته قبل معرفة فريقه وامكانيات لاعبيه وسيحتاج إلى فترة زمنية للتعرف وامتلاك خلفية مناسبة عن اللاعبين وخصومهم وهذا لن يتحقق إلا إذا منح مساعده الوطني صلاحيات كبيرة أثناء فترة التعرف..
* ومن المهم جداً أن تتوفر للمدرب الأجنبي كل المعينات التي تساعده في أداء عمله فبجانب المساعد الوطني الحصيف يحتاج المدرب إلى جهاز فني متكامل وصاحب خبرات من معد بدني ومدرب حراس ومعد نفسي ومحلل وطني ومسئول تغذية وجهاز طبي متكامل.. ويحتاج أيضاً أن توفر له الإدارة كل معينات النجاح من إقامة المعسكرات الخارجية وتوفير التجارب الإعدادية القوية والحرص على أن يكون جميع اللاعبين في حالة نفسية ومعنوية ممتازة.. بدفع حقوق اللاعبين وحلحلة مشاكلهم أولاً بأول بجانب عدم التقصير في حقوق كامل الجهاز الفني..
* التفكير في إقالة المدرب النابي بسبب اخفاقات الفريق فهم بليد بل جهل مريع ولا يتوافق مع المنطق والمعطيات.
* النابي جاء ووجد الفريق محاصراً بالمشاكل من كل الجهات.. لا إعداد علمي ولا معسكرات خارجية ولا تجارب دولية وبدون معد بدني ولا ملعب خاص بالفريق وفقدان لأهم عناصر الفريق بسبب إهمال وتقصير الإدارة.. وفي وجود اتحاد يضع العراقيل أمام الفريق ويستهدفه..
* كما أن المدرب النابي حديث العهد بالفريق ولا يملك خلفية كافية عن اللاعبين.. فهل يعقل وسط كل هذه الظروف والمعوقات أن نطالبه بالانتصار في كل المباريات محلياً ودولياً..
* ابعاد النابي قرار بليد ولن يزيل الظروف التي تحاصر الفريق بل احضار مدرب جديد يعني البداية من الصفر ومع كل الظروف والمعوقات الراهنة..  وهذا يؤخر ولا يقدم..
* متى تفهم هذه العقليات المتخلفة البليدة إن المشكلة في الظروف السيئة جداً المحيطة بالفريق وليس في المدرب وكل هذه الظروف السيئة والمعوقات تسببت فيها الإدارة الفاشلة المتخلفة..
* هل النابي هو الذي ترك المريخ يخوض التنافس الأفريقي بدون إعداد ومعسكرات وتجارب دولية؟
* هل النابي هو الذي حرم الفريق من معد بدني ممتاز قرابة عام كامل؟! مما عرض الفريق للكثير من الإصابات لضعف اللياقة والتهيئة البدنية؟
* هل النابي هو الذي ترك الفريق يتدرب في الحواري والشوارع؟
* هل النابي هو الذي فرط في أفضل نجوم الفريق الهداف محمد عبدالرحمن والحارس أبوعشرين؟
* هل النابي هو الذي تسبب في فقدان الدوليين رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس.؟
* هل النابي سبب كل هذه الصراعات وعدم الاستقرار الإداري؟
* هل النابي هو سبب عدم ضم أفضل المحترفين النيجيري اديلي للكشف الأفريقي..  وهو الذي رشحه للمريخ؟ 
* حقيقة انتم من تستحقون الإقالة وليس الجهاز  الفني.. 

زمن اضافي

* زادت فواجع المريخ بإصابة عدد من اللاعبين بالكورونا.. وأغلب الظن التقطوا الفيروس من القاهرة.. خاصة في المعسكر الهامل.. وقد شاهدنا عبر الاسافير صورة فتاة مصرية تجالس اللاعبين في الفندق وقيل انها  سمسارة لاعبين  ولا تضع كمامة مع غياب كل الاحترازات الصحية.. 
* بحمد الله تجاوز الفريق عقبة هلال الساحل رغم كل النقص والمعوقات الناجمة عن الفشل الإداري المربع.. 
* أداء الفريق تحسن قليلا ولكن لا زالت أخطاء التمرير بالكوم.. ولا زال إيقاع الوسط  بطيئا مع فرط إرجاع الكرة للخلف ولحارس المرمى مما تسبب في هدف عكسي ساذج من قبل اديلي.. 
* عندما تكون الكرة مع المدافعين لا يتكرم لاعبو الوسط بالتحرك من دون كرة لتسهيل عملية التمرير.. وحتى إذا تسلموها سرعان ما يفقدونها!! 
*  مادة فرض إشراك لاعبين سنيين  في الدوري بالقوة.. لا تساعد  في تجهيز فريق اساسي لخوض مباراة سيمبا.. 
* الفريق يعاني من نقص كبير في قلب الدفاع والمصيبة النيجيري اديلي غير مقيد بالكشف الأفريقي. * كل المؤشرات تشير لخسارة المريخ  أمام سيمبا الفريق القوى فهناك فرق هائل   بين الفريق التنزاني. والمريخ  في الاستعداد والجاهزية الفنية والبدنية  والرغبة والحماس.. 
* إذا لا قدر الله خسر المريخ أمام سيمبا فيجب عدم المساس بالجهاز الفني والمدرب النابي.. حتى لا تتفاقم الأوضاع السبئة والعصيبة.. 
* حكم مباراة امس ضعيف ولاعلاقة له بكرة القدم ففي حدود الدقيقة 55 حدث اعتداء عنيف على ضياء الدين في وسط الملعب  والحالة تستحق الإنذار على الأقل ولكن تجاهلها الحكم!!! .. وفي حدود الدقيقة 72 حدثت مخالفة أخرى  مع وجدى أيضا تجاهلها الحكم الغريب..  وحتى طرد اللاعب السني كان عليه في المخالفة الثانية أنذاره شفهيا مراعاة لصغر سنه.. هو نحن ناقصين قرف وعفن يا حكام؟








*

----------

